# red bubble algae



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi members, just wondering if anyone has dealt with red bubble algae. Is there any sure fire munchers of this stuff. thanx


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Red algae or red bubble algae you call it, the only solution is to use chemical clean. You can vacuum the sand but it does not help all the time. Just sharing my experience.

Just like having hairy algae, the solution is to use fluconazole, it really get rid of it. There is aquarium fluconazole powder available on ebay. But many of us are not aware of the solution.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

thanks but I am staying away from chemicals. I know that they work but they mess with the microbes from past experience. the tank is really balanced and its not a outbreak. I thought it might be a coral for a while until I researched it.lol. it been growing slow like a coral. Ill try manual with a siphon but was hoping something ate it.


----------



## belmaskin1 (Nov 10, 2015)

I've never had to deal with red BA but, occasionally have had the green version. I'm not sure if emeralds will eat the red stuff. Do you have a refugium? You could improve the lighting in the refugium to out compete the BA in the display. Also check your source water to insure 0 tds. What is your phosphate level?


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

i believe foxface are supposed to eat all forms of algae..they should stay away from your corals too.

i've got a goldspot in my reef tank, he nibbles on the algae that grows on the rock and my small cyano outbreaks from time to time. hasn't picked at any of my corals.

I have a foxface in my FOWLR tank and he's going to town on the hair algae that i've got in there from too much light exposure


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

belmaskin1 said:


> I've never had to deal with red BA but, occasionally have had the green version. I'm not sure if emeralds will eat the red stuff. Do you have a refugium? You could improve the lighting in the refugium to out compete the BA in the display. Also check your source water to insure 0 tds. What is your phosphate level?


from what i read nutrients are not a limiting factor for red BA. I don't test but I have no other algae and never have to clean the glass. Its only a 20g and no refugium. I also use a 4 stage filter for tap water and it does come out 0 tds


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

homy77 said:


> i believe foxface are supposed to eat all forms of algae..they should stay away from your corals too.
> 
> i've got a goldspot in my reef tank, he nibbles on the algae that grows on the rock and my small cyano outbreaks from time to time. hasn't picked at any of my corals.
> 
> I have a foxface in my FOWLR tank and he's going to town on the hair algae that i've got in there from too much light exposure


Thanx I will definitely check into it more


----------

